# Incra jig.



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Any home made versions of a Incra jig. If I decide to involve my r0tablesaw more, 8ll probably research home made jigs.

Pictures would be fine, I don't chase Youtube...thx..


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

This stuff has been sitting in my shop for 10+ years. Time to do something with it.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

Rebelwork said:


> Any home made versions of a Incea jig. If I decide to involve my r0tablesaw more, 8ll probably research home made jigs.
> 
> Pictures would be fine, I don't chase Youtube...thx..


Which INCRA jig are you asking about?


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

....


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> ....
> View attachment 442510


I have this exact gauge..found it on ebay for cheap, about $75.. Someone decided to get rid of it before it was open.. Stays @ 90° instead of having to keep adjusting it.. The little teeth makes finding odd angles really easy and almost always dead on the first time.. Amazing what a little engineering will do, huh? The stop is kind of finicky..It rides on smaller teeth so it's a bit of a pain to find the right location, but it doesn't move around once you lock it down.. it has a micro adjust feature, but I'm too dumb to figure it out..


----------



## knothead1 (3 mo ago)

Perhaps going further off-trail but I have an Incra 1000SE Miter that as-made it was just "OK" regarding accuracy. I found that the 90 degree tooth didn't result in a dead nuts 90. For small projects this was adequate but as cuts got longer the angular divergence became a nuisance. I went through the setup and calibration steps in the manual without being able to get a good result. Also, the very nice vernier didn't _quite_ line up with the arc scale. After noodling around on it for a bit I came up with a couple of mods to the gauge that I think have improved it significantly. I started by replacing some of the furniture like the lock/push handle and the fence locks with better and in the latter case tool-less pieces. Then I devised the angle adjuster(small knurled knob) on the left side of the base plate. This disposed of the "bump,lock and test" method of calibrating the locking teeth, arc scale and vernier and make it possible to zero out all error. Opinions more than welcome...


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’m going to throw away old jigs that have been sitting around and have shrunk or warped over time. I found some Boo ply I think I can use. I guess I’ll have to make one a5 a time starting wit( a miter jig..


----------

